# Petzlife oral gel at a good discount



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If anyone needs some more Petzlife or wants to try it, here's a good deal from doggyloot.com. They have specials on dog products and have Petzlife for $20 including shipping which is quite a savings.

I don't know how long the deal is good for, but thought I'd pass it on. It's a GREAT product.

They have quite a selection right now. I always check prices on amazon, etc. to make sure I am getting a good deal. 

https://doggyloot.com/deals/1926-20...care-gel-a-36-dollars-value-free-shipping/buy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just checked Amazon and its $23 there! So it's not quite as good a bargain as I thought it was! LOL! But it's still a good price if anyone needs a refill or just wants to try it. 

Amazon.com: PetzLife Oral Care Gel Peppermint Peppermint -- 4 oz: Health & Personal Care


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you Tracy. I do need some and will be ordering.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sounds like a good buy, I'd buy it if I hadn't just bought something similar

I have just bought a tub of Plaque Off - anyone have any idea whether it's any good or not?
For animals | SwedenCare


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I needing to order some more Petzlife.......thanks Tracy!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Jane, have not heard any feedback on this product. Let us know how it works and if you are happy with it.



Aquarius said:


> Sounds like a good buy, I'd buy it if I hadn't just bought something similar
> 
> I have just bought a tub of Plaque Off - anyone have any idea whether it's any good or not?
> For animals | SwedenCare


----------

